
Linux Animated Wallpaper - setra
Hello HN! I am running arch linux with a tiling WM. Right now I am just using feh to set a wallpaper. I would really like to play a video or GIF as my wallpaper just like feh does with images. I can&#x27;t find anything that would work with something like i3 or other tiling window managers. Thoughts?
======
fapjacks
I looked into this earlier this year with disappointing results. This seemed
to be something that was popular a handful of years ago, but which just sort
of trailed off. There are a couple of options out there for making "live"
video wallpapers work, but they are really hit or miss, and I couldn't make
any of the available options work. Using VLC was the most popular suggestion,
and it "worked" but displayed the VLC title bar on the desktop, which is
janky. There was some utility that I tried to install also, which only
displayed a black square. It was however an ancient (5+ years old) utility
with ancient dependencies.

